# Fluffyaudio - Rinascimento - SALE and Update! Viola da Gamba and more Percussion! And SALE!



## paoling (Apr 6, 2017)

We are proud and happy to announce the release of our library *Rinascimento*, realized in collaboration with the ensemble _La Rossignol_, a renowned ensemble of performers and dancers of traditional Renaissance music.



One year in the making and countless *sleepless nights* of editing and refining the instruments gave birth to our greatest achievement ever. We think that all our acquired experience and skills in working with solo instruments has flowed into this unique library.

The amount of work and content in *Rinascimento* is really like *5 libraries* packed in one.

We were amazed to discover instruments which were completely new for us and to look for the best strategies to capture their unique and rare sound on samples.

*Rinascimento* features *3 bowed string* instruments, *2 brass* instruments, *8 reed* instruments, *5 recorders* of different sizes, *traversiere* and *tabor pipe*, *7 instruments of the lute family* (with a auto-strumming engine), *5 percussion*, *harpsichord*, *virginal*, a *positive organ* and a *complete organ* with 10 registers.

All the non-polyphonic instruments feature *full sustained legato* transitions and staccato and there is a special and unique scripting engine for some complex instruments like the hurdy gurdy, the percussion, the organ or the lutes.





There are a lot of anecdotes about this library: the wonderful talks with Diego Cantalupi (theorbo, archlute, baroque guitar and gallichon), the night spent in Crema (a little town in northern Italy) in a weird hotel, the beers with Diego Stucchi (trombone), the unique jazz session with a soprano cornett by Claudio Mandonico and the harpsychord played by Olmo, the baby-like astonishment of Pietro when he performed the demos with the sampled versions of his own instruments (Organ, Harpsichord).

The smiles when we've received the first demos from Riccardo, our friend and skilled musician (he's the performer in the Scoring Piano video).

By the way this is my favorite demo with the library (strings are CSS). Not really in renaissance style, but instead something reminds me an improbable tale about Zorro and the pirates (aha Jay!).




If you want to follow our journey, please check the product website for Olmo's thoughts about the library and for a complete listen of demos.

Features:

*36 *Renaissance and Medieval instruments
*29 gb* installed (compressed in NCW format)
*3* Mic Positions
Sampled in a* warm hall*
24 bit / 48 kHz stereo
*20 legato* instruments
Auto-Strummer for Lute instruments
*4 RRs* for Staccato and Plucked Instruments
Custom scripting for the Hurdy Gurdy, Zampogna, Organ and Percussion
*Sleepless nights of editing and scripting*


*Rinascimento* is available for 299 $/€ 

Enjoy,
Paolo

(Reposting since vi-control lost a day of messages)

*UPDATE! Now with Viola Da Gamba and more Percussion!*

Watch the Teaser https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpOC8Fa15Cs (HERE)

Also! Rinascimento is on SALE at *239*$ / *239*€ till March 14th, 2018!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 6, 2017)

Just bought


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 6, 2017)

Bought mine yesterday. Lots of fun ahead!


----------



## bosone (Apr 6, 2017)

really awesome work! it definitely exceeds my budget but the idea, the sounds and the realization are really astonishing! Bravo Paolo!


----------



## Mystic (Apr 6, 2017)

I'll be picking this up. Going to try to rearrange my budget a bit as this is a little more expensive than I was anticipating but sounds great. Hopefully I can work it in. Damn these surprise libraries foiling my finances! *shakes fist*


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 6, 2017)

paoling said:


> About the question form SilenceIsGolden: No we aren't thinking about splitting the library in packs. We considered the idea, though. But it's more fun to have a complete palette of colors at the moment, to play with and to build complete pieces


Thanks for the comment but I presumed you already considered all options.

Superlibrary nonetheless !


----------



## Iskra (Apr 8, 2017)

Wonderful and comprehensive library!! Been playing with it for hours 
Bravo Paolo e Olmo!


----------



## Alatar (Apr 8, 2017)

The demos sound very nice. Really tempted here


----------



## paoling (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you Guys! 
In these days we've had some wonderful reviews/playthroughs of *Rinascimento*! Here they are:

AudioSpotLight


Sample Library Review


CWVI by Dirk Ehlert


Logic-Nation (in french)


Composizione Digitale


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 12, 2017)

Great library.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 13, 2017)

It's an absolute no-brainer for lovers of early music. It's filling so much gaps!


----------



## paoling (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you guys! 

Last 24h to get Rinascimento at a reduced price!


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow, so much stuff in here...sounds great!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 19, 2017)

paoling said:


> Thank you guys!
> 
> Last 24h to get Rinascimento at a reduced price!


Hi paolo,
There is an audioplugin deal started with fluffy audio products, and guess what, there is offered one 'guitar' from this new rinascimento library as extra!

Does this mean you guys maybe still considering offering this lib in seperate sections? Like f.e. the winds, strings, etc?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paoling (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello Silence. About that deal, we've tried to give a "taste" of our work to all the people who still don't know us and the Gallichon included in that deal is part of this idea. We still think that the best way to enjoy Rinascimento is to use the complete library as a whole package.


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 20, 2017)

I got *Rinascimento*! up and running and have spent a couple days getting inspired. This is indeed a beautiful and well-done library. Thanks Paolo for another great product. I own *all* the Fluffy Audio products, so obviously I know about them  Highly recommend them. Bad news is that I won't be able to take advantage of the AudioPluginDeals deal


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 20, 2017)

Paolo and I sat down to talk about Fluffy Audio and Rinascimento:

*Let us talk about Rinascimento is a collection of 36 Medieval and Renaissance instruments.*

This has been our biggest project ever. Being Italian I’ve always had this idea of working with local players which music is specifically linked to our history. After some research we’ve discovered this ensemble of musicians called La Rossignol. They make very beautiful shows with live renaissance music and dancing.


*Where did you find all those instruments that are part of Rinascimento?*

Unlike classical musicians, people who plays historic musical instruments naturally tend to be able to play a lot of instruments of the same family. So after some talks, we’ve made up a quite big collection of possible instruments. Then we had the contact of Diego Cantalupi (please listen to his music he is an incredible performer), Claudio Mandonico and Olmo (who is a skilled percussionist) performed all the percussion in the library.


*Where did you record the Rinascimento instruments?*

In a beautiful hall in Crema.


*Are all recorded in the same place?*

Yes, that’s why they blend together quite well.


*What was your inspiration to create Rinascimento?*

We wondered about the music we would be able to create with the library. So this year I’ve had the excuse to explore a world of beautiful music that I never had the chance to study and learn.

Some sonorities, in my opinion, are quite new in the world of sampled instruments.


*Can you reference already any use of Rinascimento?*

The library is quite young, so there aren’t any major works done with it yet. But we’ve been contacted by few of the best film and game composers who were deeply interested in Rinascimento, so I expect some beautiful music to come out soon with these instruments.

*Thank you for your time.*
*
Full Interview can be found here:

AN INTERVIEW WITH PAOLO, FOUNDER OF FLUFFY AUDIO by Thorsten Meyer*


----------



## Carles (Apr 20, 2017)

paoling said:


> We still think that the best way to enjoy Rinascimento is to use the complete library as a whole package



Absolutely, it's a great library as a whole (great that you've given a taste of it though)

I'm sad that I cannot afford it currently, otherwise I'd buy it just for the pleasure to play around with it, but I'm glad that the whole price is still an amazing deal for such a beautiful collection.

Paolo, again congrats for the release.

Merely as anecdote please let me tell you that years ago I was living "a bit to the left" from where you live (actually Milano, and did visit Como but never Garda, damn it).
It happen that my wife did study classical guitar for some years and she loves renaissance music.
I don't remember how, but found a shop where some passionate young guys where nicely recreating ancient instruments http://www.liuteriadinsieme.it so it was hard to resist, had to buy a renaissance lute for my wife.

Once I had such a nicely done piece in my hands, I felt a strong need to portrait it, and just at that moment I had in mind to create a CG work as homage to the Dutch master Jan Vermeer but didn't wanted to use a character as main subject and haven't decided yet what resource to use, then everything had a perfect fit as lutes can be seen in some of the Vermeer's paintings. Rapidly saw in my mind "The Vermeer's Window" and couldn't stop working on it


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Apr 20, 2017)

Beautiful work, Carles that captures the Vermeer spirit really nicely. Since my eyes naturally were drawn to the picture below, I initially misread your title as "Vermeer's widow." Why not, eh?


----------



## paoling (Apr 20, 2017)

Carles this is an amazing piece of artwork. Congratulations.


----------



## paoling (Apr 20, 2017)

dgrace said:


> Thanks Paolo for another great product


Thank you Donny for being such a fantastic customer. I always have a smile when I see your name amongst the sales, because it's people like you who makes us realize that we are heading in the right direction. Thank you.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 20, 2017)

One of these wonderful lutes, the Gallichon, is included in the new FluffyAudio bundle deal and it sounds amazing: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/fluffy-audio-6-in-1-bundle-deal-get-79-off.61439/


----------



## Consona (Apr 21, 2017)

Lol, I think the Gallichon will serve as a great appetizer so I'll have to but the whole library later.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 21, 2017)

I went ahead and bought it, great work Paolo.


----------



## paoling (Apr 27, 2017)

Thank you guys for your kind words!

Here is a new review from Iskra from Hispasonic (he's also here on vi-control). The review is in Spanish, but I liked a lot that he made three very nice demos using the instruments included in the library. Am I wrong or there's a little of flamenco in them? :D

https://www.hispasonic.com/reviews/review-rinascimento-libreria-renacentista-fluffy-audio/42852


----------



## Iskra (Apr 27, 2017)

My pleasure  Wonderful library
As for the music, let's say mediterranean touch  
Just for anyone that listens and is interested, Bach prelude is done with the Archlute, first piece main lute in the Gallichon - which is in the bundle 6-1 right now. All sounds on the three pieces are from Rinascimento, with a little EQ here and there. 
Just added a bit more effects on the third one to 'play' with the sound of the lute and to morph the Thiorbo into a chorused bass lute.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 5, 2018)

They just updated to Rinascimento 1.1!... They added a Viola Da Gamba and more renaissance percussions! Registered users should get an email with a special code for download.

Thanks Fluffy Audio!


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 5, 2018)

Just got it and downloading away. Thanks for the free update and instrument Fluffy.


----------



## paoling (Mar 5, 2018)

Hey guys, your are so fast! :D 

Here's a nice teaser of the Viola da Gamba


We just wanted to add this instrument, which is maybe the most famous one of the Renaissance era. Also we have done some new percussion, a kind of giant bassdrum, a darburka, some little bells and other little things. Little stuff, but we loved Rinascimento so much that if we could make it again we'd love to! I was listening to all the beautiful demos for this library while setting up all the stuff to prepare the update and I love them all.

By the way, Rinascimento is on a SALE for a few days. You can get it (with the update of course) at 239$/€ instead of 299$/299€.

And also, watch James Clark insight video, I did not saw it at the time, but it's maybe the best indepth video on the library and I love his improvisational skills, too.



It's also fun to force non-italian people to speak italian words.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks Fluffy Audio, what a wonderful update!


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Mar 5, 2018)

Thank you for the update! I bought the library around Christmas and I really love it. A must buy if you're interested in Renaissance music. The winds, in particular, are very nice. The autostrummer for the strings is also very clever.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 5, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Thank you for the update! I bought the library around Christmas and I really love it. A must buy if you're interested in Renaissance music. The winds, in particular, are very nice. The autostrummer for the strings is also very clever.


Your username was a dead giveaway for a Renaissance music fan.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Mar 6, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Your username was a dead giveaway for a Renaissance music fan.



Cultivating eclectic tastes is a good way to never be bored.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 6, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Cultivating eclectic tastes is a good way to never be bored.


I really can’t argue with that.


----------



## Iskra (Mar 6, 2018)

paoling said:


> It's also fun to force non-italian people to speak italian words.


 è vero!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Mar 6, 2018)

paoling said:


> It's also fun to force non-italian people to speak italian words.


----------



## paoling (Mar 7, 2018)

About the Viola da Gamba it's interesting to look at a comparison between the live version and the mockup:

LIVE VERSION performed by Silvia de Rosso


MIDI version following her performance


They are surely different, with the Viola da Gamba in Rinascimento is difficult to perform fast arpeggios, but I think that the sound is there with a very nice legato, rebowing and alternation between up and down strokes.


----------



## calebfaith (Mar 7, 2018)

Just bought this last night for a Medieval game I'm scoring and it's perfect! Thankyou


----------



## Victor_Gangl (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm curious about what kind of different articulations am I able to play with the new Viola da Gamba and has somebody the comparison to the Cinesamples Viola da Gamba? Which one would be better to buy? Many thanks in advance! Best rom Vienna!


----------



## paoling (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello Victor, well without having the Cinesamples Viola da Gamba, I can suggest that if you are interested in ONLY the Viola da Gamba, maybe Cinesamples is a better buy.

Our instrument sound nice (but somehow I love more the Viella in Rinascimento), we have tried to provide a basic instrument with legato, rebowing, staccato and some polyphonic capabilities.

But of course for 299$ (239$ for a week) you'll have 38+ instruments with Rinascimento to play with. Many people have asked us to provide them separate instruments, but we believe that the beauty of Rinascimento is to look around and pick the instruments that you like, explore, try different combinations. It's a bit like magic and fun. I wish there were a lot more instruments like these to sample!


----------



## Victor_Gangl (Mar 8, 2018)

paoling said:


> Hello Victor, well without having the Cinesamples Viola da Gamba, I can suggest that if you are interested in ONLY the Viola da Gamba, maybe Cinesamples is a better buy.
> 
> Our instrument sound nice (but somehow I love more the Viella in Rinascimento), we have tried to provide a basic instrument with legato, rebowing, staccato and some polyphonic capabilities.
> 
> But of course for 299$ (239$ for a week) you'll have 38+ instruments with Rinascimento to play with. Many people have asked us to provide them separate instruments, but we believe that the beauty of Rinascimento is to look around and pick the instruments that you like, explore, try different combinations. It's a bit like magic and fun. I wish there were a lot more instruments like these to sample!



Thanks so much for your reply! The 38+ instruments is definitely a good argument for this collection! And the demos of your library sound really very nice! So maybe I have to buy both of the libraries then


----------



## bigcat1969 (Mar 9, 2018)

Plus they work very well together in duets, trio, etc.... Same room, players that work together... Some libraries just have an internal cohesion and sound that is lost when you break them up into single instruments.


----------



## paularthur (Mar 11, 2018)

when does the sale end?


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 19, 2018)

paularthur said:


> when does the sale end?



The homepage says it's still on sale.
The cart says it's not.
The support doesn't answer so far...


----------



## Mystic (Mar 20, 2018)

I've been on the fence on this one for a long time. The biggest problem is that sites like VSTBuzz and AudioPlugins.deals keep me from impulse buying things I don't need for current projects because of their massive discounts so unless a developer comes right out and says a product will never be on that site, I wait if I don't need it. 

In this case, I came very close again to just buying this. lol


----------



## paoling (Mar 20, 2018)

I can say for sure that we'll never have a sale again at AudioPluginDeals. Don't know with VSTBuzz though. But I can also say that Dominus and Rinascimento are our flagships and we won't sell them soon at "no brainer" and "groundbreaking" prices (for respect to our customers and also because they don't need to be "pushed").

Also, due to popular demand, the sale has extended for 24 hours!


----------

